# How To Price Used Tools



## RunnerDuck (Aug 31, 2011)

I have a friend who's husband just passed away and I'm trying to help her sell off the stuff from his woodshop. I've been looking stuff up on the internet and Ebay but was wondering if there are any good guidelines on pricing used stuff.
I realize condition has a lot to do with it but as a starting point are power tools half or one third of their original cost and how about hand tools?
Any help would really be appreciated.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I suggest putting pictures up. Hand tools vary radically in price based on brand, model and condition.

There are quite a few collectors and users here that would likely be able to price them.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Pics do help, but generaly for used tools about 1/3 to 1/4 of new price, depending upon condition.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

One of the first things I'd do is find out what they're selling for elsewhere. If you're wanting quick cash, Craigslist is the way to go.

Write down all the manufacturers and model numbers and go to google and search them along with Craigslist, i.e "Delta Model 10 Contractor's Saw Craigslist"

That will bring up a bunch of listings from various craigslists around the country so you can at least get a feel for what people are charging for them. Then mark them up about $20 because everyone on Craigslist expects to haggle you down.

If you're going to sell on CL, the best piece of advice I can give you is to take GOOD pics of the merchandise and host them somewhere else so you're not limited to the small pics they give you for free.


----------

